# ICD-10 Practice Proficiency Assessment



## Karma (Nov 9, 2013)

For those of you who have purchased the ICD-10 practice assessment, after answering the questions, are you able to access it more than once to look at it and maybe re-take it a few times? Also, how helpful was it before taking the actual ICD-10 Proficiency Exam?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes I was able to access it multiple times and I found it very helpful to put me in the testing mode.


----------



## atom1 (Dec 31, 2015)

*how do i go back to the practice proficiency assessment*

i did it once and i don't know how/where do i go back to the practice proficiency assessment. can someone please show me the path?


----------



## atom1 (Dec 31, 2015)

*how do u go back to the practice proficiency assessment?*



mitchellde said:


> Yes I was able to access it multiple times and I found it very helpful to put me in the testing mode.



i'm havin a hard time looking to where the practice proficiency assessment is? please show the path to it?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 1, 2016)

I dont know about the practice ICD-10 assessment but the practice CPC exams i bought are in the purchase history under my AAPC

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/eventsanditems.aspx


----------

